# no puedo ver mi libreria en Proteus 7.8



## tek_nikkos (Sep 28, 2011)

hola a todos del foro. les cuento que tengo instalado proteus 7.8 y al hacer mi libreria con el nombre de almidon_pcb y agregarle los componentes a mi libreria, estas se pueden usar sin incovenientes, pero el problema es cuando voy a LIBRARY de la carpeta proteus para llevarme la libreria almidon_pcb en mi usb para otra pc. resulta que que mi dichosa libreria no aparece pero ver en informacion de la ventana Library Manager me dice que mi libreria si esta en library con el nombre indicado.
necesito su ayuda para llevar en usab mi libreria, porque me he pasado dos horas agragando componentes a la libreria y quiero perder el tiempo en vano. les comento que estoy usando windows 7.
ojo: en otra pc que tiene XP hice el mismo proceso, con este mismo proteus, y aqui si aparece la libreria que he creado con este mismo nombre. 
por ese motivo use una pc del trabajo para hacer mi libreria en mis ratos libres y resulta que ahora me no lo puedo llevar.
ayuda urgente...

uffff, por fin encontre la respuesta. lo que hice fue ejecutar ares de proteus en modo administrador; y ahi si aparecio la libreria nueva pero la libreria anterior que hice en los ratos libres se perdio. no se si estoy deduciendo bien, pero al ejecutarse ares de proteus en modo normal, no tiene el permiso de windows 7 para hacer cambios en su estructura instalada. para que ares de proteus tenga el permiso de escribir en su directorio lo ejecutamos como administrador y ahi si puede hacer cambios en su directorio. ¿sera acaso para que los virus no tomen el control de windows y modifiquen los archivos del sistema sin permiso de windows ?
en todo caso voy a tener que aprender LINUX. xd


----------

